# Field Trial/Hunt Test Results for Nationals



## Ljilly28

First of all, I think early congratulations are in order for Doolin and Hogan! Also, Comet's mom, Emma(Sunfire Windrush's Mrs Peele JH CCA WC) did well in Novice.

But on the field /hunt test side, I can't locate results- can anyone help me? 

The running lists are there, but not the outcomes. 

I wanted to watch Finn's dad, Rodin, and brothers Rip and Ranger, in the field trial, and Tally's brother GabeJR in conformation, but Tango's surgery meant we had to cancel the trip(boo hoo). Curiosity is extreme.


----------



## Ljilly28

Finally! Here they are:

Derby
15	Goldbriars Gator Raider	Dorothea Wattleworth	Dottie Wattleworth	1st
18	Topbrass Southern Star ***	Joe Kennedy	Jeff Adams	2nd
11	Topbrass Razzmatazz JH WCX	Arline Buchanan	Arline Buchanan	3rd
4	Trifecta's Place Your Bets	lisa kane	Lisa Kane Grace Mnondrosch	4th
10	Adams Acres CADI	Jeffery S Adams	Jeff Adams	Res. Jam
5	Topbrass Jump Start Firemark	Melanie Foster	Melanie Foster	Jam
8	Topbrass Linekin's Riptide	Cameron Clark	Cameron Clark	Jam
9	Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy	Gale Mettenbrink	Gale Mettenbrink	Jam

Open All Age
andler	Results
19	Topbrass Smooth as Silk MH***	medie robinson	Medie Robinson	1st
8	Trifecta's Gambler***	Carol and Robert Lilenfeld	Carol Lilenfeld	2nd
26	Adirondac Code Red MH	Stephen C Low	Stephen C Low	3rd
25	Tiger Maple of Braevue	Elizabeth Wilson	Elizabeth A. Wilson	4th
11	Bro's Counterfeit Folly	Gerald Bailey	Gerald Bailey	Res. Jam
3	REAL GOLD WRAITH HI-KI DIVA ***	Nicholas Staszko	Nick Staszko	Jam
34	Happydaugh's Top Gun MH WCX *** CCA	Ann Strathern	Ann Strathern	Jam

Am All Age
44	Light Farm's Cooper	Robert & Kristine Tosadori	Bob Tosadori	1st
38	REAL GOLD WRAITH HI-KI DIVA ***	Nicholas Staszko	Nick Staszko	2nd
25	Goldbriar's Wailin Willie	Richard & Connie Dresser	Connie Dresser	3rd
39	Trifecta's Gambler***	Carol and Robert Lilenfeld	Carol Lilenfeld	4th
26	Pebwin's Neon Morningstar CDX SH ** WCX CCA VCX	Ginnie Pastor	Ginnie Pastor/Dennis McConnellRes. Jam
34	Firemark Hands On The Wheel ***	John Baitinger	John Baitinger	Jam
53	Bro's Counterfeit Folly	Gerald Bailey	Gerald Bailey	Jam


----------



## Ljilly28

Qualifying
1	Gaylan's Gamblers Choice MH WCX **	Laura Higdon	Patrick Daignault	1st
13	Highland Wish Upon A Star MH	Marshall & Paula Richard	Marshall Richard	2nd
55	Topbrass Chariot of Fire	Jackie Mertens	Jackie Mertens	3rd
16	Topbrass Highland's Class Act CDX MH NA NAJ RN WCX	Arline Buchanan	Arline Buchanan	4th


----------



## Ljilly28

Hunt tests- whooohooo Rodin finished. Go, Rhonda.

2-Jim Drager-Trooper
5-Kurt Smolin-Cruise
6-Pat Scribner-G'day-TITLE
7-Tom Lehr-Tye12 year old YEAH
14-Sammie Thompson-Climber
17-Jill Moffett-Bennie
22-Sammie Thompson-Whitney
25-Patrick Daignault-Skye
26-Rhonda Mulholland-Rodin (Sand Dancer's Super Nova CDX, SH, WCX, CGC)
28-Frost-Dona Morgan
33-Patrick Daignault-Risk
34-Harry Eickson-Cody
38-Susan Koch-Lucy
44-Peg Willbond-Ginger


----------



## Debles

It would be good if someone explained what exactly happens in the field trials/hunt tests.


----------



## Ljilly28

> Frequently Asked Questions
> Series No. 1
> by Mike Tome
> 
> What is the difference between Hunt Tests and Field Trails? The most basic difference are that Field Trials are competitive,
> with judges having to pick dogs that place first, second, etc., and Hunt Tests are noncompetitive, with the dog’s training and ability being compared to a standard. The standard defines the qualities that should be demonstrated by retrievers at a variety of levels
> of experience.
> Because Field Trials are competitive and only one dog can win, they tend to have retrieves that are more difficult and require a higher degree of precision in retrieving a mark or running a blind. Our retrievers are so highly trainable, and so highly trained nowadays that long distances and precise handling are a prerequisite for allowing judges to separate out the placements in a Field Trial.
> 
> In hunt tests, dogs qualify according to whether they meet a standard established for various levels. Thus, in any given test, all dogs entered may qualify, no dogs may qualify, or most typically, some number in between the two. Hunt tests are supposed to mimic true hunting scenarios. Consequently, you will not see marks or blinds much over 100 yards in typical hunt tests.



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JVcsfRru02s


----------



## Debles

Our rescue group has a field day every fall which is set up at the Iowa Hunt and Retrieve Club. It was the first time Selka retrieved a duck!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow- good for Selka. Did he just do it naturally?


----------



## Debles

Yes. But the man and woman who were running it had high pitched voices and were wearing white windbreakers and Selka was afraid of them! He was only about 6 months old.
When I went to my first obedience trial in a quonset hut in the rain, a person by the door had a white windbreaker on with the hood up. I think that blew it for us when the other dogs broke when a truck backfired. : ( I don't think we've run into anyone wearing one since!


----------



## Klamath Gold

It was posted above... *It would help to know what happens at field trials...*

Field Trials are indeed highly competitive. Hunt tests are not competitive at all and the dog is "competing" against the standard so to speak. I have been amazed at the number of golden retriever folk who started in Obedience or Show and have moved into Field Trials. When asked why, all have told me that it is so much more competitive and fun. I did not start in either of those venues and could not give an argument one way or another.

I will try to give a brief and general synopsis of what is occurring at a field trial.

Derby Stakes:
The derby stakes are limited to dogs between the age of 6 months and two years. These are the young up and comers. Generally there are four series in the derby (2 by land and 2 by water). In this stake, only marking is tested and there are no blind retrieves. In fact the dog may not be guided by hand or whistle signals in any way. Usually each series consists of a single or double mark. A mark is a duck or pheasant thrown or shot for the dog to retrieve.
If you were to enter a derby, you would walk to the line with the dog at heel. You would stand at the line while the dog quitely sits and watches. The judges will signal for the birds. The first station will typically throw a dead duck and fire a blank shotgun. This bird will fall and then the judge will signal for the next. Often times the second bird will be a live flier. This bird will be shot and will fall. Once the marks are down, the judge will quitely allow you to release your dog. The dog goes out picks up the last bird down, comes back, then goes out and picks up the first. Simple as that!
Now dont we wish it was that easy. Typicall these marks are falling anywhere from 100 to 400 yards away. In my notes I believe the average I have seen is somewhere around 225. Also keep in mind that a good judge will use the land and the vegetation to his best advantage. He is going to use everything to his advantage to separate the abilities of the dogs.

The Qualifying:
Generally, this is open to any dog over the age of 6 months but can not have won this event more than twice. The dogs in these stakes are typically those that have "aged out" of the derbies (over 2 years old) and are not quite ready to run the all age stuff.
Again there generally are 4 series (land marks, land blind, water marks, and the water blind). The land and water marks typically are going to consist of a triple (three down before the dog is sent). The blind retrieve is a dead bird that is placed before the dog comes to the line. The dog is sent on the handlers command and is to take the line given until stopped by the handlers whistle. THe dog then takes the next cast (direction given by hand signal) until stopped. The dog then is guided to the exact location of the bird.

All Age stakes:
The Amateur and the Open all age stake is for the "big dogs." This is where dogs earn their point for their FC or AFC titles. Very very competitve and *there are very few living goldens in the country with these titles.* The amateur is just that...for amateur retriever handlers. The Open is open to both amateurs and professionals.

Again, typically four series but these are much bigger and much more complicated than the other two stakes (derby and qual). They usually start with the land marks (triples or quads) then move to the land blind, then the water marks (triples or quads) and then the water blind.
In the open and am, it is now typical for there to be nearly a hundred starters (all retriever breeds). At the end of the day only 4 will earn points (first through fourth). Those that complete all the tests will earn a JAM (judges award of merit) which carries no points.

In order for a dog to compete at any of these levels, he or she is going to need to train nearly every day. I train my dogs from five to seven days a week in the spring and summer months. The winter months we work on manners and obedience and other little things. Others will send their dogs to professional trainers in the southern states. This is so the dog wont lose any of his abilities during the down times.

The field trial venue again is very competitive. The last national amateur champion golden was in 1986 with Topbrass Cotton and handled by Jackie Mertens.

I think that it is also worth mentioning that hunting is what the golden was bred to do. It is very rewarding to watch these dogs in the field and I encourage others to come out and give field work a try.

Randy
Semper Klamath River Amber Ale**
Smock Prairies Golden Daisy, SH
and the newly arrived
Klamath's True Grit (Rooster)


----------



## Cowtown

Does Goldbriar's have a website or does anyone know how to contact them?

Thank you!

Cowtown


----------



## marsh mop

I don't think they have a website or a real kennel that has many breedings. All of the Goldbriar dogs came out of several breedings of "Ida Reds All the Way Mae" and "Burns Golden Phoenix". The breeders were Richard and Connie Dresser who owned Ida Mae. Sadly she passed last year. The Dressers can be found at FT's in the southeast in the spring and fall and are very nice people. Phoenix is still being breed and producing awsome pups. 
Offspring like Pixie, Gator, Cadi, Copper, Torch, Willie [these are the dogs I have seen run at FTs] and many others prove they knew what they were doing. These dogs scare the black dogs big time. If you want more info let me know and I will find out more.
Jim


----------



## Ljilly28

> These dogs scare the black dogs big time.


Now that is an awesome line! I met an Emberain Rugby son at a show today in the obedience ring, and he was scaring the border collies big time. . .


----------



## Cowtown

Thank you both for the info!


----------

